# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Tư vấn địa điểm đi chơi ở Sài Gòn?

## tenlua

*Ở Sài Gòn đi chơi ở đâu vui ạ, à thêm nữa là đi Sài Gòn thì mua quà gì về cho bạn bè đc. Các bác giúp em với*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Trong thành phố thì nhiều vô kể bạn nhé. Với những cặp hoặc những tốp bạn ưa chụp hình, có một vài địa chỉ đáng chú ý lắm đấy. Bạn có thể đi lội bùn ở Thảo Điền ( quận 2), dọc bờ sông Sài Gòn, ngồi trên bờ kè hóng gió và ngắm những ngọn lau phơ phất vẫn còn nguyên sơ. Phóng xe xa hơn một chút, tới quận 7, trong một buổi chiều no gió, bạn mua một con diều và cùng “người ấy” hoặc bạn bẻ chạy thả, đùa giỡn – lãng mạn không? Còn với những bạn ưa thích phim Hàn Quốc, cũng có một nơi cho bạn thoả chí ghi lại những khoảnh khắc như phim Hàn ở khu Phú Mỹ Hưng đấy. Ở đây, không chỉ có những căn biệt thự đẹp như trong phim mà có cả một không gian rất yên bình, thoáng đãng, sạch sẽ…và đặt biệt là rất lãng mạn. 

Teens Sài Gòn cũng đặc biệt thích những nơi gần gũi thiên nhiên, rộng rãi và tránh được cái ồn ào của thành phố. Nếu như không thể tổ chức cắm trại hoặc picnic ở xa, teens hoàn toàn có thể tìm đến với những công viên ngập tràn cây xanh ở Quận 1, Đầm Sen, Suối Tiên…đặc biệt là tới những khu resort trong thành phố mà giá cũng rất “teen” như khu du lịch Văn Thánh chẳng hạn. Diện tích ở khu du lịch Văn Thánh lên tới 77,000 m2, tha hồ cho teen vùng vẫy và chơi đùa với bạn bè, cảnh ở đây thì khỏi chê, chắc chắn bạn sẽ có những tấm hình ưng ý. 

Xa hơn nhé, trong bán kính 30km cũng có những địa điểm đáng để tâm lắm, chẳng hạn như vườn trái cây Lái Thiêu ( Bình Dương ), xa hơn một chút thì có Cù lao giấy và khu du lịch Bò Cạp Vàng ở Đồng Nai. Lái Thiêu thì nổi tiếng là vựa trái cây lớn của Nam Bộ rồi, về đây bạn tha hồ mà thưởng thức trái cây “mệt nghỉ” nhé. 

Với những teen năng động, ưa thích các trò chơi thể thao như bóng ném, bóng chuyền, tắm sông câu cá, chèo xuồng, đi xe đạp nước, mô tô nước và nhảy cầu…các bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy những “game” này ở khu du lịch Bò cạp vàng. Nô đùa, nghịch nước, bơi lội, chơi trò chơi, thư giãn và thưởng thức các món ăn dân dã …vậy là teens đã có một ngày du lịch thú vị rồi đấy chứ. 

Thời gian gần đây, teens rất hay hỏi nhau về những trò chơi mới như trượt cỏ, bắn cung, đấu bò…Cách Sài Gòn khoảng 20km, Câu Lạc Bộ Xanh đang ngày càng hấp dẫn du khách, đặc biệt là teens bởi những trò chơi mới lạ và thú vị. Tận hương không gian thiên nhiên tươi mát, tham gia những trò chơi vui nhộn, có những phút giây thư giãn sẽ biến 2 ngày cuối tuần của teens trở nên đầy sảng khoái. 

Nếu không thể đi xa khoảng 100km để tới biển Vũng Tàu, bạn có thể cùng gia đình hoặc bạn bè nghỉ ngơi ở thác Giang Điền ( cách Sài Gòn 60km ). Thiên nhiên ở đây phong phú với nhiều thác nước và cây cối xanh tươi. Bạn có thể tắm mát ở thác và sau đó nghỉ ngơi dưới những chòi lợp lá dừa được dựng sẵn. Vừa thảnh thơi, vừa lãng mạn phải không?

----------

